# Portrait Editing Plugin Recommendations requested...



## MyPhotographer (Oct 7, 2011)

Hi All,

I'm just after a recommendation of Portrait editing plugins for Photoshop/Lightroom (Windows Platform).

The two I have been thinking of are "Portrait Professional" (http://www.portraitprofessional.com) and "Portraiture" (http://www.imagenomic.com/pt.aspx)...

_Added - I'm also interested in comments/reviews of onOne Software's Perfect Photo Suite..._

I would be interested in comments/recommendations/comparisons of these or other products.

Wanting to buy in the next few days...

Please ignore the product adverts from this site - Urgently after comments from those that have reviewed or worked with these products.

Jonathan


----------



## JR (Nov 19, 2011)

I would recommend you download the trial version for each software. I tried two of them myself and find the Portraiture to work better and provide more natural result. Portrait Professional seem to offer more features, but I am not looking to change the form of the faces in my pictures. If you do then maybe you would like it.

So far every picture I tried with Portraiture were great! I also wanted to try the Perfect Photo Suite mysefl but could not get the demo version to work properly - which is a red flag in itself if their trial download has bug with it...also seemed very slow.

I am no expert at any of those software so you can take this with a grain of salt, but POrtraiture would be my choice...

Hope this helps.


----------

